# It's another BFN



## yanni (May 9, 2005)

Hi ladies
   
Well I am still in a state of shock I really believed that it was going to be my turn this time but it was'nt to be. I managed to get to day 13 of the 2 ww and then got my AF hows that for horrible and cruel timing!
This was our last attempt as I cannot go through anymore failures I am absolutely heart broken and even my DH finds it hard to show how he is really feeling. I will most probably join the thread Accepting and Moving On when I am ready to not too sure about accepting but Moving On maybe. All I have ever wanted was to be a mother but that will never happen now and I feel completely empty and lost.
I will post in a few days.
Love Jackie
xxxxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Jackie

Just wanted to send you my warmest thoughts.

So sorry that you got a BFN.  I hope that whatever you decide you will be happy.  I know how you feel about putting yourself through all this treatment.  I woud certainly have to think long and hard about doing it again.

Much love

Annax


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Just want to send you a big hug.  Thinking about you.

Tracy xxx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi, Jackie.

Life is so unbelievably cruel sometimes. And particularly to get so close on day 13. I never got beyond day 8.
I am not surprised that you don't want to go through any more. The emotional and physical toll is immense and it feels like your life is permanently on hold.

I just wanted you to know that there is tons of support on here whichever way you decide to go.  You are so brave having gone through all that you have.

Thinking of you.

Caddy x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Jackie
   
Oh honey I am so very very sorry for you and your DH.  Nothing we can say to make the pain any easier to bear I know, so just a massive  
Take care, and take some time out now for yourself and give yourself time to grieve
Love
Tracy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

So sorry hun... 

I know its no consolation at all but just wanted you to know I'm thinking of you as been following your posts...

Take care
Natasha


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

yanni

i have been avidly following your posts as my 2ww was at exactly the same time as you. i got a blood test yesterday to reveal my 5th bfn. unfortunately my body still thinks its pg ( bloody pessaries). i too though this was my time, surely somebody would be looking out for me & make my dream come true.
i dont know what my next step would be, i'm not strong enough to accept that i'll never be a mum. 

i dont want to sound patronising & pretend i know you but i feel i do know what your going through & want to send you my best wishes in whatever you decide to do. (i love these boards as you can speak to people & say what you want without fear of bursting out crying as nobody can see you).

i love my dh dearly & although i know he is upset he can't understand fully how i feel the way some ladies on this board can.

once again i am so sorry to hear your news & of you want to pm me for a rant at any time feel free.

ozzie


----------



## peppermintT (Feb 15, 2006)

Yanni and Ozzie

I just feel so   for you both. Life can be crap and unfair. We're all thinking of you at this horrible time. Hold on to your dhs. I hope you'll be able to see some blue sky through the grey very soon.    

Px


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

jackie am so sorry to hear your AF arrived. life in so cruel. sending you   from just down the road. i cant imagine the pain you and your dh are going through. 
we also had bad news following our bfp on test day, i started bleeding and have gone on to M/C. this is a real rollercoaster!!!! pm if you want a private chat, but can understand that things are raw for you hun. take care my thoughts are with you.
ozzie so sorry to hear of your BFN aswell. 

sam mn
xxxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

sam mn

sorry to hear your bad news, i think its       all round for us.

its great to know people who understand are there for you when you need them, not just people who try to understand.(bless them for trying).

ozzie


----------



## CC1 (Mar 18, 2006)

yanni,

I don't post much on these boards, but I have been following your 2w as if I knew you personally, and I have been rooting for you every day, as I felt you really derseved for it to be your turn.  I can't begin to know what you are going through, but I just wanted to know that my thoughts are with you and you DH at this sad time.

Take care of yourselves
Cheryl xxxxx


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks ozzie, hugs much needed. i dont know what i would do if i didnt have the support from this site.
hope your ok hun. good luck for what ever you decide next.

sam mn
xxx


----------

